# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Ramush Haradinaj ne lufte kunder islamisteve

## Antiproanti

*Haradinaj: E respektoj besimin autokton islam, por jo edhe "flliqtanat me mjekra"*


...

Në këtë intervistë, Haradinaj ka folur edhe për fenë, pasi ishte nxjerrë një video, kohë më parë, ku ai thoshte se nuk e di pse është muslimanë.

Sidoqoftë, Haradinaj ka thënë i respkton të gjitha fetë, edhe fenë islame, por jo edhe njerëzit e ndytë.

_Nuk i respektoj flliqtanat me mjekrra_, ka thënë Haradinaj.
http://www.botasot.info/kosova/25991...e-mjekra-quot/

---

*Mjekroshët e LISBA-s i ofrojmë shkollim pa pagesë Ramush Haradinajt*
Prishtinë, 26 dhjetor  Lëvizja Islame Bashkohu (LISBA) ka dalë sot me një deklaratë lidhur me prononcimet e liderit të Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës, me të cilën kritikon Ramush Haradinajn dhe i ofron shkollim pa pagesë. Ja komunikata e plotë e LISBA-s pa kurrfarë ndërhyrjesh:

...
http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,170536


---

*AAK i përgjigjet LISBA-s: Mjekrat si keni si të Ismail Qemalit, Adem Jasharit*

Prishtinë, 26 dhjetor - AAK përsëri ka reaguar ndaj deklaratave të LISBA-s së Fuad Ramiqit. AAK e ka mirëpritur gatishmërinë e LISBA-s për ofertën për shkollim, por jo me shkollë të Avdiqit e Millosheviqit. Partia e Ramush Haradinajt ia ka rikuajtuar Lëvizjes islamike Bashkohu se mjekrat e tyre dallojnë krejtësisht nga ato të Ismail Qemalit e Adem Jasharit.

_Mjekrat tuaja janë të ndryshme nga ajo e Ismail Qemalit, Sami Frashërit e Adem Jasharit_, thuhet në reagimin e AAK-së.

Sipas AAK-së, të gjithë kanë nevojë për shkollim, por jo atë që e ofron LISBA.

_Ne të gjithë kemi nevojë për shkollë, por jo për shkollën e mesme të Abdiqit e Millosheviqit_, thuhet më tej në deklaratë.

Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës iu rikujton eksponentëve të LISBA-s se islami në Kosovë ka ardhur para më shumë se 500 vjetësh. Ka ekzistuar në vazhdimësi dhe të paktën në mes të shqiptarëve nuk ka qenë në armiqësi me fetë tjera shqiptare.

Myslimanët shqiptarë nuk kanë nevojë që njerëz si ata të LISBA-s t'ua rizbulojnë islamin.

Fakti që këta njerëz provojnë të na tregojnë se si duhet të sillemi dhe si të mendojmë tregon se këta njerëz janë fundamentalistë dhe iu premtojmë se në Kosovë nuk do të ketë vend për fundamentalizëm.

Për lirinë dhe demokracinë liberale në Kosovë është derdhur gjak. Islami në Kosovë ka ekzistuar në harmoni me ndjenjat kombëtare shqiptare dhe ato europiane për shekuj dhe kështu do të ekzistojë dhe të zhvillohet për shekuj, si islam tradicional i yni. Nuk do të mund ta çrrënjosë islamin tradicional nga Kosova asnjë lëvizje fundamentaliste dhe as njerëzit me shkollë të KOS-it të Serbisë, e as Fuad Ramiqi, që ka luftuar kundër boshnjakëve përkrah Fikret Abdiqit dhe Millosheviqit.

_Ismail Qemali, Sami Frashëri, Vaso Pasha, Adem Jashari, Hoxha Tahsini e shumë patriotë të tjerë me mjekra të pastra, e kanë puthur flamurin e Skënderbeut, të cilin ju nuk e doni.

_
AAK edhe një herë ua bën fuqishëm me dije se me lëvizje të këtilla fundamentaliste po ballafaqohet e gjithë bota, por në Kosovë nuk do të kenë vend.

http://www.koha.net/?page=1,13,170554

----------


## Sayan2003

Ky Ramushi osht duke e krrujt shum me muslimont. Ca osht duke i bo mjekrra e disa besimtarve muslimon Kosoves? Nuk m'shko menja kun tjeter vetem se ky osht duke lujt lojen e dikujt tjetri. Avash avash po del n'shesh arsyja pse gjykata e Hages e liroi Ramushin.

----------


## Llapi

*

 AAK dhe LISBA kapen për mjekroshët*

Publikuar, 27/12/2013
Deklarimet e fundit të kreut të AAK-së Ramush Haradinaj se nuk i respekton njerëzit me mjekra, apo siç i ka cilësuar ai mjekroshat, ka sjellë reagime të reja ndaj Haradinajt nga ana e Lëvizjes Islame Bashkohu që mban akronimin LISBA. Ky reagim erdhi pasi lideri i AAK-së gjatë një interviste në Televizionin Publik është pyetur për një video që ishte publikuar kohë më parë ku ai dëgjohet duke thënë se nuk e di pse është mysliman. Sidoqoftë, në këtë intervistë, Haradinaj ka thënë se i respekton të gjitha fetë, edhe fenë islame, por jo edhe njerëzit e ndytë.

Nuk i respektoj flliqanat me mjekra, ka thënë Haradinaj. Kjo fjali e fundit e Haradinajt i ka nxehur gjakrat në Lëvizjen Islame Bashkohu e cila përmes një reagimi ka thënë të enjten se është e shqetësuar se një njeri sikurse Haradinaj që kishte nam në Kosovë, ta degradojë veten aq shumë dhe të merr në fjalë popullatën vendore duke e etiketuar me etiketime të ndryshme.

Prapëseprapë, LISBA do të tregohet e mëshirshme ndaj Haradinajt dhe ti ofrojë atij një shkollim pa pagës nga mësues të nivelit të lartë që ta mësojë historinë e popullit të tij dhe mjekroshat e historisë shqiptare, e që karakterizoheshin me dije, urtësi, fisnikëri, trimëri, atdhedashuri, burrëri e që të gjithë sakrifikues për shoqëri e ardhmëri, që në të ardhmen profili i tij që mendon ta udhëheqë Kosovën, të mos i shajë mjekroshët, sepse duhet ta dijë që mjekroshët janë pjesë e identitetit të popullit tonë, thuhet në reagimin e LISBA-s...

----------


## altint71

> *Haradinaj: E respektoj besimin autokton islam, por jo edhe "flliqtanat me mjekra"*
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> “_Nuk i respektoj flliqtanat me mjekrra_”, ka thënë Haradinaj.
> http://www.botasot.info/kosova/25991...e-mjekra-quot/
> 
> ---
> ...


E vertet eshte qe mjekroshat jane pjese e identitetit te kosoves e trevave te tjera shqiptare.Pjese e nje historie ku u larguam nga identiteti jon shekullor me force.
Na larguan ne cdo fenomen gjuh veshje e na ndryshuan emrat e mbiemrat me force e u ne tok tone kemi pagu taksta sulltanit.
Nga keto fatkeqsi kemi humb e vazhdojme te humbim Besimin tek nje amerik e nato qe cliroj Kosven.
Vaazhdojme e ndertohen republika Serbe ne trullet e myslymaneve.
Po simer nuk vut mend akoma ju erdhi Petar petrovic nga mali i Njogos(15 familjee nomadi barinj serb i mbyllur ne nje manastir) e 17 vjec u bo paria e montenegros .
Gllaberun toka e me ndihmen e berlinit e vienes moren Potgoric  bar e ulcinj,plav e guci.E prej shum persona tek ku petar tregojne se nuk ishte besimtar i madh fare por inteligjent....
Vetem e vetem se keto njerez nuk dolen nga vala tradita identiteti evropian.
*Prej jush mjekroshave estremista jane tu lan Kosoven pa viza,e akoma me keq Shqiperis per here te Kater(4)i refuzohet Antarsimin ne Evrop*

----------


## Le dévoué

Ramushi nuk respekton kurrfar Islami !

Tani na behën edhe si njohës të leshit, se kush e ka leshin konform normave kombtare e kush jo !

Ramush hajvani !

Do t'perfundosh edhe me keq se ne zgjedhjet lokale ! 

KA ME T'RRUE DREÇI TYE  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Meriamun

Po ca i duhet Ramushit se cfare bejne njerezit me mjekren. Dikush e rruan, dikush tjeter jo. Secili ka preferencat dhe bindjet e veta.

----------


## KNFC

Me sa kuptoj une Ramushi nuk shan muslimanet ... apo te gjithe muslimanet qe mbajne mjeker ... ai i referohet atyre mjekrroshave qe fusin frymen radikale ne islamin shqiptar ... Ne kete pike dhe une i ketij mendimi jam ... as per mua nuk jane njesoj nje besimtar musliman i devotshem qe jeton konform rregullave te islamit dhe njerezimit ... ketij i heq kapelen une dhe e respektoj per devotshmerine qe tregon ndaj besimit te vete ... por kemi dhe nje besimtar tjeter qe predikon urrejtjen,radikalizmin apo hidhet ne ere per te vrare  njerez te tjere te pafajshem ... kete dhe une e shaj dhe e urrej me shpirt ...

Tani nuk e kuptoj pse disave ketu i duket gabim kjo llogjike???Ramushi e ka thene qarte,respektoj islamin,por jam kunder frymes radikale ... mos ju duket gje gabim ju fakti qe ky urren radikalistet ???Jeni pro radikalizmit ju,apo ndani te njejtin mendim me Ramushin ???

----------


## islamway

> Me sa kuptoj une Ramushi nuk shan muslimanet ... apo te gjithe muslimanet qe mbajne mjeker ... ai i referohet atyre mjekrroshave qe fusin frymen radikale ne islamin shqiptar ... Ne kete pike dhe une i ketij mendimi jam ... as per mua nuk jane njesoj nje besimtar musliman i devotshem qe jeton konform rregullave te islamit dhe njerezimit ... ketij i heq kapelen une dhe e respektoj per devotshmerine qe tregon ndaj besimit te vete ... por kemi dhe nje besimtar tjeter qe predikon urrejtjen,radikalizmin apo hidhet ne ere per te vrare  njerez te tjere te pafajshem ... kete dhe une e shaj dhe e urrej me shpirt ...
> 
> Tani nuk e kuptoj pse disave ketu i duket gabim kjo llogjike???Ramushi e ka thene qarte,respektoj islamin,por jam kunder frymes radikale ... mos ju duket gje gabim ju fakti qe ky urren radikalistet ???Jeni pro radikalizmit ju,apo ndani te njejtin mendim me Ramushin ???


Mos t'i ngaterojme gjerat.Haradinaj nuk ndau mes radikaleve dhe te devotshmeve me mjekra.Ai tha qe i urren te gjithe pa perjashtim,biles duke i quajtur "flliqana".Edhe une jam me mjeker dhe jam kunder shperthimeve shkaterrimtare ku vriten qindra e mijera njerez,por,ai nuk me kurseu nga ofendimet e tija.Injoranca qe ka ai ne lidhje me Islamin e ben qe te pergjithesoje dhe kjo padyshim qe nuk i falet.
Pastaj,vete forma se si shprehet tregon qe ai urren mjekren dhe e quan "felliqesi" dhe mendoj qe per nje njeri qe pretendon udheheqjen e nje shteti,kjo eshte mungese vlere shkaku i armiqesise ndaj nje pjese te popullit qe kerkon te komandosh.

----------

altin55 (27-12-2013)

----------


## altin55

> Me sa kuptoj une Ramushi nuk shan muslimanet ... apo te gjithe muslimanet qe mbajne mjeker ... ai i referohet atyre mjekrroshave qe fusin frymen radikale ne islamin shqiptar ... Ne kete pike dhe une i ketij mendimi jam ... as per mua nuk jane njesoj nje besimtar musliman i devotshem qe jeton konform rregullave te islamit dhe njerezimit ... ketij i heq kapelen une dhe e respektoj per devotshmerine qe tregon ndaj besimit te vete ... por kemi dhe nje besimtar tjeter qe predikon urrejtjen,radikalizmin apo hidhet ne ere per te vrare  njerez te tjere te pafajshem ... kete dhe une e shaj dhe e urrej me shpirt ...
> 
> Tani nuk e kuptoj pse disave ketu i duket gabim kjo llogjike???Ramushi e ka thene qarte,respektoj islamin,por jam kunder frymes radikale ... mos ju duket gje gabim ju fakti qe ky urren radikalistet ???Jeni pro radikalizmit ju,apo ndani te njejtin mendim me Ramushin ???


Mos i zbukuro gjerat, duhet ti qendroni asaj qe ju deklaroni. Ramushi eshte nje armik i fese Islame ne kosove, kete e vertetoj ne diten e pare te muajt te Ramadadit, kur ne publik gatuante dhe shperndante hamburger pa para. Dikush e ka psonsoriziar.Duket qarte marveshja qe ka bere me hagen per lirimin e tij.
Ramush Kerpushi, nuk mund ti sjelli aspak dem muslimanve, pervec se ndonje shqetesimi te vogel,sepse feja eshte besim tek i Madhi Zot, dhe Muslimani beson pa mare parasysh veshtirsit e kesaj jete.
Xhamit ne shqiperi po mbushen me te rinj e te reja perdit, realiteti ne shqiperi eshte komplet ndyshe nga ky qe paraqen ky forum ortodoks. 
Ramushi, babushi,dhe  kerpushi tregojne  karakterin e ulet.
Gropen vetes te tij i beri, ne Kosove ai nuk puth me si politikan.,
Jame shume krenare que jame musliman, dhe falenderoj Allahun e Madheruar per kete, sepse do te ndjehesha shume i poshteruraj dhe i turperuar po ti perkisja ndonje feje tjeter qe sundohet nga pallar e prifterinj pererastesh

----------


## Sayan2003

> Me sa kuptoj une Ramushi nuk shan muslimanet ... apo te gjithe muslimanet qe mbajne mjeker ... ai i referohet atyre mjekrroshave qe fusin frymen radikale ne islamin shqiptar ... Ne kete pike dhe une i ketij mendimi jam ... as per mua nuk jane njesoj nje besimtar musliman i devotshem qe jeton konform rregullave te islamit dhe njerezimit ... ketij i heq kapelen une dhe e respektoj per devotshmerine qe tregon ndaj besimit te vete ... por kemi dhe nje besimtar tjeter qe predikon urrejtjen,radikalizmin apo hidhet ne ere per te vrare  njerez te tjere te pafajshem ... kete dhe une e shaj dhe e urrej me shpirt ...
> 
> Tani nuk e kuptoj pse disave ketu i duket gabim kjo llogjike???Ramushi e ka thene qarte,respektoj islamin,por jam kunder frymes radikale ... mos ju duket gje gabim ju fakti qe ky urren radikalistet ???Jeni pro radikalizmit ju,apo ndani te njejtin mendim me Ramushin ???


Kjo trego qart se sa psikopat osht Ramushi. Mjekrra per ca u soll si shembull n'rastin konkret. Pse nuk tha Ramushi qe un jom kundra radikalizmit?  Te gjith jemi kundra ekstremizmit fetar.

 E ke pa ate filmin me gjermon ti daku? Po me uren cpaten? Kshu dhe ky muhabet. Po me mjekrren cpati Ramush psikopati?

----------


## Llapi

mos harroni se si Ramushi mendoin shumica e shqiptarve te Kosoves
se me te vertet po doin edhe fen normale islamike tradicionale qe e kemi pas me na e ba bajat keta radikalet
analfabet vetem ne lagjen time jan nja shtat a tet mjekerr-cjapa  qe gjith diten rrin ne xhami
a qe te gjith e kan pas nga nji problem  personal  apo  familjar
pra qe te gjith nuk jan asnja normal  dhe qe te gjith jan gjysum analfabet
po ku munet njeriu mos te reagoi kur i degjon ata ku hin e ku dalin e ku e varin ata
as naim terrnava e sabri bajgora e profesoret tier nuk ja bajn ngat
me nji fjal jan njerz te deshtuem qe kan deshtue diqka ne jet qoft ne dashni qoft ne 
familje  apo vende te punes e keshtu me radh  veq me siguri normal nuk ka asnji qisi mjekerr-qena 
edhe financimi i tyre eshte mjaft i dyshimt.

----------

eris1979 (10-01-2014)

----------


## Sayan2003

> mos harroni se si Ramushi mendoin shumica e shqiptarve te Kosoves
> se me te vertet po doin edhe fen normale islamike tradicionale qe e kemi pas me na e ba bajat keta radikalet
> analfabet vetem ne lagjen time jan nja shtat a tet mjekerr-cjapa  qe gjith diten rrin ne xhami
> a qe te gjith e kan pas nga nji problem  personal  apo  familjar
> pra qe te gjith nuk jan asnja normal  dhe qe te gjith jan gjysum analfabet
> po ku munet njeriu mos te reagoi kur i degjon ata ku hin e ku dalin e ku e varin ata
> as naim terrnava e sabri bajgora e profesoret tier nuk ja bajn ngat
> me nji fjal jan njerz te deshtuem qe kan deshtue diqka ne jet qoft ne dashni qoft ne 
> familje  apo vende te punes e keshtu me radh  veq me siguri normal nuk ka asnji qisi mjekerr-qena 
> edhe financimi i tyre eshte mjaft i dyshimt.


O Llapush , muslimon me mjekerr ne Kosov ke me mijra. Mund t'ket n'mesin e tyne ca demela sikur thu ti. 

Nuk i falet nje politikani qe t'boj t'tilla pergjithsimesh. Pastaj kush je ti qe flet n'emer t'Kosoves? Do ta shofesh Ramushin n'zgjedhjet e ardhshme dhe hajt flasim bashk a do ket efekt pozitiv apo negativ kjo deklerat.

----------


## Meriamun

Ramushi ka kuptuar nje te vertete te madhe, ne vende si Kosova dhe Shqiperia, se kush do qeverise vendin, nuk e vendos populli por ambasada amerikane. Politikisht per ambicie pushteti mund te justifikohet llogjikisht ndersa perndryshe eshte nje handikap.

E ka kryt si kurriz breshke  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Llapi

> O Llapush , muslimon me mjekerr ne Kosov ke me mijra. Mund t'ket n'mesin e tyne ca demela sikur thu ti. 
> 
> Nuk i falet nje politikani qe t'boj t'tilla pergjithsimesh. Pastaj kush je ti qe flet n'emer t'Kosoves? Do ta shofesh Ramushin n'zgjedhjet e ardhshme dhe hajt flasim bashk a do ket efekt pozitiv apo negativ kjo deklerat.


o zotni  po nuk e di ku jeton ti 
veq une po te them se pikerisht kjo deklarat e ramushit do te ndikoj 
ne zgjedhjet e radhes dhe do te ket rritje 
po more zoteri njerzit nuk njehen te sigurt ma kur ne mesin e tyre ka kesi 
manjakash  po ti a nuk i  shef se qfar bajn ne mes veti muslimane jan edhe ata
ne siri deri dje ne avganistan irak egjipt etj.
shkoin njerzit me u fal ne xhami ju kerset bomba ne safin e pare e 50 te vdekur
po ata jan terrorista e pertej bile
e une e di qe ne kosove nuk jan te asaj shkalle njihere por a po e shef more zoteni
qe sa e sa po shkoin ne luft ne siri vullnetar   a kur ishe lufta ne kosove me shka nuk e hangren hiq
shum pak ne gishta i njeh hoxhallaret qe ishin ne luft  e sot ne siri po shkoin e po vdesin
po terrorista po si ke me i quajtur keta mjekerr-cjapa
keta shteti duhet ti burgos e ti izoloi si derrat ne kotar
nuk i kisha lan ne dhoma burgu po ne shtall te thive se bashku me thi i kisha lan keta pisa.
hajde tash shamni pak hahaha

----------


## Llapi

*Kush e rrëzoi bredhin ne Prizren?
*
Nga Express | 27 Dhjetor 2013 18:42


Bredhi ne qendër të Prizrenit është fotografuar i rrëzuar.

Një ortografi e tillë është duke u shpërndarë në rrjetet sociale, në veçanti në Facebook.

Dikush e publikoi me mbishkrimin: "Po sot Prizren, m'thuej si je. Porsi nji bredh, i rrzuem perdhe".

*Në këto shpërndarje të kësaj fotografie janë dhënë versione të ndryshme se kush e rrëzoi këtë bredh. Mbizotëron dyshimi se atë e bënë grupe radikale islame në kundërshtim të festes së Viti të Ri.

Një kundërshti të kësaj feste nga element radikal të islamit e kemi parë javës që shkoi me shfaqjen e disa posterave në Prishtinë e Shkup, ku një person me mjekër e grushton Babadimirin.*

Por krejt këto dyshime i hedh poshtë Hasan Hasani, Drejtor i Shërbimeve Publike në Komunën e Prishtinës.

Bredhin e ka rrëzuar era dhe ska ndonjë faktor tjetër, thotë Hasani për Express duke treguar se tashmë ai është ri-vendosur në pozitën e tij

----------


## loneeagle

> Po ca i duhet Ramushit se cfare bejne njerezit me mjekren. Dikush e rruan, dikush tjeter jo. Secili ka preferencat dhe bindjet e veta.


I intereson sepse te jesh mysliman shqiptar eshe nje gje, edhe te jesh mysliman ARAB eshte nje gje tjeter. Shumica e myslimanve shqiptare jane kthyer ne ARAB! Biles te nxirrnin edhe ndonje ligj kunder mjekres, veshjes edhe lutjes ne publik do benin mire! Besimin tend ske pse e ben publik duke dale ne rruge ne qender te qytetit duke ngritur b.... siper.

----------


## Darius

> *Kush e rrëzoi bredhin ne Prizren?
> *
> Nga Express | 27 Dhjetor 2013 18:42
> 
> 
> Bredhi ne qendër të Prizrenit është fotografuar i rrëzuar.
> 
> Një ortografi e tillë është duke u shpërndarë në rrjetet sociale, në veçanti në Facebook.
> 
> ...


Wow, bravo. I paskan shkaterruar simbolet e krishterimit  :perqeshje:   ...Hajde copa mishi hajde...

----------


## Meriamun

> I intereson sepse te jesh mysliman shqiptar eshe nje gje, edhe te jesh mysliman ARAB eshte nje gje tjeter. Shumica e myslimanve shqiptare jane kthyer ne ARAB! Biles te nxirrnin edhe ndonje ligj kunder mjekres, veshjes edhe lutjes ne publik do benin mire! Besimin tend ske pse e ben publik duke dale ne rruge ne qender te qytetit duke ngritur b.... siper.


Sipas teje nje muslman qe mban mjeker qenka musliman arab dhe jo shqiptar. Ku shkoni me kete llogjike aman? Mjeker mbajne dhe prifterinjt e si ka kritikuar askush. Lerini njerezit te bejne cfare te dojne me mjekrat e tyre. Nuk jeni ju qe ua krihni mjekrat dhe as nuk duhet te ju haje meraku se cfare bejne njerezit ne lidhje me veshjen, me floket dhe mjekren. Jane gjera krejt personale qe nuk duhet te fuse hundet asnje.

----------


## Antiproanti

> Mos t'i ngaterojme gjerat.Haradinaj nuk ndau mes radikaleve dhe te devotshmeve me mjekra.Ai tha qe i urren te gjithe pa perjashtim,biles duke i quajtur "*flliqana*".


Te tille edhe jane...
Pershkrim adekuat dhe i kuptueshem per te gjithe recipientet, miqesor apo armiqesor!
"Flliqana" ne keto rrethana dhe ne kontekstin e debatit eshte pershkrimi me i mire i mundshem i personave dhe grupeve perkatese.
Natyrisht se ka bere dallim Ramushi. Ramushi nuk ka nevoje t'ua shpjegoje shqipetareve hollesisht se cfare dhe kush nenkuptohet me "flliqanat me mjekrra". Shumica absolute e shqipetareve te Kosoves e dine se cfare dhe kush eshte nenkuptuar.  S'ka as nevoje dhe as arsye per diferencime tjera.




> Edhe une jam me mjeker dhe jam kunder shperthimeve shkaterrimtare ku vriten qindra e mijera njerez,por,ai nuk me kurseu nga ofendimet e tija.Injoranca qe ka ai ne lidhje me Islamin e ben qe te pergjithesoje dhe kjo padyshim qe nuk i falet.


 :sarkastik: 

Ramushi s'ka pergjithesuar. Ti po pergjitheson...
Nese ti, per arsye personale, ideologjike, fetare, politike etj., e ndjene veten si pjesetare i grupit te "_flliqanave me mjekrra_", atehere padyshim se edhe ti ben pjese ne grupin e atyre qe me te drejte i ka denoncuar dhe diskredituar publikisht R. Haradinaj. Nese jo, atehere nuk ke asnje arsye per t'u shqetesuar. 
Ramushi eshte vete musliman dhe sigurisht se ka edhe ne rrethin e tij familjar dhe miqesor njerez me mjekrra qe njekohesisht jane musliman. Asnje prej tyre sigurisht se nuk ndjehet i diskredituar dhe sulmuar.

----------


## KNFC

> Mos i zbukuro gjerat, duhet ti qendroni asaj qe ju deklaroni. Ramushi eshte nje armik i fese Islame ne kosove, kete e vertetoj ne diten e pare te muajt te Ramadadit, kur ne publik gatuante dhe shperndante hamburger pa para. Dikush e ka psonsoriziar.Duket qarte marveshja qe ka bere me hagen per lirimin e tij.
> Ramush Kerpushi, nuk mund ti sjelli aspak dem muslimanve, pervec se ndonje shqetesimi te vogel,sepse feja eshte besim tek i Madhi Zot, dhe Muslimani beson pa mare parasysh veshtirsit e kesaj jete.
> Xhamit ne shqiperi po mbushen me te rinj e te reja perdit, realiteti ne shqiperi eshte komplet ndyshe nga ky qe paraqen ky forum ortodoks. 
> Ramushi, babushi,dhe  kerpushi tregojne  karakterin e ulet.
> Gropen vetes te tij i beri, ne Kosove ai nuk puth me si politikan.,
> Jame shume krenare que jame musliman, dhe falenderoj Allahun e Madheruar per kete, sepse do te ndjehesha shume i poshteruraj dhe i turperuar po ti perkisja ndonje feje tjeter qe sundohet nga pallar e prifterinj pererastesh


o ti shok ... une nuk hyj ketu per tu gric me njerezit ... se kuptoj pse keni kete manine per te ndare njerezit e diskutimet ne kampe ... pse me thua mua qendroni asaj qe deklaroni... une nuk kam deklaruar asgje,por po komentoj deklaraten e Ramush Haradinaj ... une thashe mendimin tim ... e them prape nuk kam asgje kunder muslimaneve ... vete jam i krishtere,po une jetoj ne Shqiperi o ti shok ... edhe kam vellazeri,krushqi e miqesi me muslimanet ... kshu qe themi nje fjale ne kur nuk shajme dot ... po te peshty siper me bie mbi koke ... 

Sa per Ramushin,nuk do mend qe me ''flliqtinat'' ka percaktu radikalet dhe jo gjithe muslimanet e Kosoves ... dhe ketu ka te drejte ... radikalet  FELLIQESIRA jane ... dhe jo vetem te fese muslimane ... por keshtu jane radikalet e c'do feje ...


Por sa per konteks fetar ... ti mos mendo si do ndjeheshe nese do ndiqje fene e prifterinjve pederast,por me mire fillo e mendo sa i poshteruar,i turperuar dhe i ofenduar duhet te ndjehet dikush kur ndjek fene e predikuar nga nje profet analfabet e PEDOFIL ... apo nga Hoxhe e Imame qe predikojne e favorizojne martesa e marredhenie seksuale mes kusherinjve te pare !!!

----------

